

WooCommerce Hosting Stack First Time with Varnish - growthape
http://www.cloudways.com/blog/varnish-compatible-woocommerce/

======
UXexpert
ok so what's next with the Varnish-Cache compatibility with all Woo Cart
Extensions? I have seen some people facing the Ajax cart issues. But, looks
like those on comments are solved. I'm happy with the test site and planning
to migrate soon. Can you guys do it for me?

~~~
growthape
What I see is that they are providing migration for free for your 1st website
that you want to move there. Configuring varnish is itself a great hassle. So,
its great that its configured by the service provider. I like the console UI
as well. Easy to use for the people who have less server knowledge like me.

------
NewsReader42
Avoid at all costs caching the cachable parts of the app will save you nothing
in the REAL WORLD

